# Wax Volume at 1 Pound



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have an exact volume for one pound of wax? 

I have read dimensions on e-bay of people selling a 1 lbs block and also 1/4 pound cakes but I really don't want to rely upon their approximations. 

Does anyone have concrete figures or references for volume/size at any specific weight? 

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I suppose it wouldn't be that hard to measure, as accurately as you wanted. I also suppose it could be somewhat variable depending on the amount of impurities. I may take a shot at this later if I get the chance.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Granted these are not scientific measurements, but I have some 8 ounce cakes, imprinted with the word 'Beeswax', that I weighed on a kitchen spring scale. The cakes, measured with a ruler, are 6 X 2.5 X 1.25 inches.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

WAX
1 oz wax = 1.798 cu. in.
1 lb wax = 28.775 cu. in. OR about 2 cups


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

Excellent! 

Those are the kind of refined numbers I was looking for. 

Thanks Guys, 

Jeff


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

uh-oh....







The numbers given by Dave disagree wildly from those of my earlier post. My 8 ounce wax cake has a volume of 18.75 cu. in. from the dimensions I measured. How can that bee?  Well, it seemed obvious to me that Dave W. likely didn't know what he was talking about. I did go back though and measure the wax cake again. The revised measurements for my 8 ounce wax cakes are 5 X 2.5 X 1.25 inches (15.625 cu. in. for 8 ounces or 31.25 cu. in. for 1 lb. wax block) which are more in line with the precise values given by Dave W. (I go a tad bit over when pouring the wax into molds.)


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>seemed obvious to me that Dave W. likely didn't know what he was talking about . . .

That happens often, please keep an eye on me









Sometimes just an "inch" makes a difference


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

Dick - That is about 10% more than Dave on both blocks. I'd say close enough for small time, but if I was selling 100 lbs, +/- 10 lbs could be some good change. Then again, I'd just directly weigh the dang blocks instead of trusting measurements. 

Good enough gents - thanks a lot, 

Jeff


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Why do you need volume measurements?? Weight is more accurate as density varies as well as some impurities that may affect weight to volume ratios.


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

Dave W is awfully close to the mark. I came up with 1 ounce = 1.772 cubic inches and 1 lbs = 28.352 cubic inches. The specific gravity of beeswax can range from .960 to .972.

Dave, I'd say you DO know what you're talking about!


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

When making was cakes, candles, etc. its nice to know what sort of consumption of wax each item will consume. The volume of the container can be figured, but the weight of wax consumed can not. Knowing a wax:weight ratio helps in a conversion. 

Jeff


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Jim Williamson . . .

I used "Wax Relative Density at 68F = 0.963" [Ref 15, p119].


NW IN Beekeeper . . .

>weight of wax consumed . . .

Remember, wax shrinks about 10% (so they say).


----------

